

On Hitting Techmeme - dkasper
http://blog.jonmitchell.me/on-hitting-techmeme

======
rwwmike
Don't forget the leaderboard...

<http://www.crunchbase.com/bloggerboard/tech/authors>

~~~
diminish
thanks for the informative link.

------
brackin
I've written some blogposts before for friends tech blogs among other things
and one post was a TechMeme top headline. It eventually lead to thousands of
page views, not just from Techmeme clicks but including other sites covering
it from reading TechMeme.

It's definitely got some influence and is hugely important for bloggers as it
gets your name out there. Especially if you blog on your own and not for a
larger entity.

------
jonmwords
Ugh. I didn't even know that leaderboard page existed.

~~~
rwwmike
Oh yeah. For when you really want to turn "hitting Techmeme" into a game. :)

